# Spike after sport possible solution



## SB2015 (Jan 17, 2018)

Having started to play competitive Badminton again I was finding that with mix fo aerobic and anaerobic exercise I was getting a big spike after each session.  My current solution (it has worked on two occasions) is to:
- set a temporary basal rate on my pump for and hour before I start, and then set the pump back to 100% when I start
- sip very dilute juice between games if Libre is showing below 5 and downward arrow to head off a hypo
- walk home gently afterwards as a cooldown (or if it is chucking it down accept the offer of a lift and then keep gently active for about 20 min once home)

Thanks for all the suggestions on here, which together seem to be working and have also sorted out some other post exercise spikes.  
As always the Forum comes up trumps


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 17, 2018)

Well done SB and keep at it.  Just bear in mind this is Type 1 we're talking about and things are liable to change.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 17, 2018)

Yay, well done you! glad to hear you are gettin the timing sorted out.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 17, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done SB and keep at it.  Just bear in mind this is Type 1 we're talking about and things are liable to change.


Indeed the vagaries of T1are often a mystery.  
However at least I have found one solution for one occasion.  
Thatbis progress and there a some general ideas that I have learnt by asking about this.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blue (Mar 1, 2018)

I went out this morning for a bike ride (gentle). 5.9 before I started, 11.6 during and 13 when I arrived back home. It always does this. It comes down within 2 hours and starts immediately I stop. Frustrating.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2018)

I always go down. Its a right pain going up.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 2, 2018)

Blue said:


> I went out this morning for a bike ride (gentle). 5.9 before I started, 11.6 during and 13 when I arrived back home. It always does this. It comes down within 2 hours and starts immediately I stop. Frustrating.


This was the problem I was trying to deal with.
Although it seems counterintuitive, if I have done aerobic exercise I now eat a quick acting carb and deliver insulin to match as soon as I finish, and this seems to stop the liver diong a dump of glucose to top up the muscles.  I also find it helps if I do a bit of a warm down.  It could be walking home, but if offered a lift I then just don’t sit down for 15 minutes after returning home, and delay having a shower.
Let me know if you come up with any other solution.


----------

